# Siemens nutzt das SPS-Forum sogar zu Werbezwecke



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

ich habe gestern mal ein PDF im netz gefunden, über die letzten
Neuerungen bei den CPU's und Step 7. Intressant fand ich dabei
die Seite 27

Anhang anzeigen Industrietage_2010_S7-300.pdf


hier ist der Thread dazu http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30725


----------



## Matze001 (17 September 2010)

Das ist ja mal witzig.

Die haben sogar den Avatar des Users drin gelassen, nur mal ganz dezent
den Usernamen entfernt.

Aber Siemens macht nicht nur Werbung durch uns, es ist auch Werbung für uns. Wenn auch nur Leute die das Design des Forums und ggf. den Eintrag
wiedererkennen.

Das könnte sich die näcshten Tage mit der Umstellung auf die neue vBulletin Version aber auch erledigt haben, aber warten wir mal ab.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal witzig.
> 
> Die haben sogar den Avatar des Users drin gelassen, nur mal ganz dezent
> den Usernamen entfernt.
> ...


 
Seit wann braucht das Forum Werbung, wer das nicht kennt hat doch die Welt verpennt. 

Bastel bitte nicht zuviel am Forum rum, nicht das ich mich später nicht
mehr zurechfinde, denk daran ich bin alt


----------



## Matze001 (17 September 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

ich werde dich jetzt in den Forumumbau einbeziehen um es für alle Geistigen-Vortschritts-klassen (Altersklassen klingt so böse) nutzbar zu halten.

Dein erster Satz gefällt mir 

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Ralle (17 September 2010)

Und nicht mal ne Quellenangabe, gibts denn sowas?


----------



## Matze001 (17 September 2010)

Meinst wir sollten denen mal nen bösen Brief schreiben *ROFL*

MfG

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und nicht mal ne Quellenangabe, gibts denn sowas?


 
Da steht doch "Eintrag im SPS-Forum", war für micht Eindeutig


----------



## Ralle (17 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Da steht doch "Eintrag im SPS-Forum", war für micht Eindeutig



Hm, das kann man so oder so auffassen, aber du hast Recht, steht ja im Prinzip da.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (17 September 2010)

Sehr geil! ;-)


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich sehe das auch ein bißchen wie Ralle ... wenn man Kompetenz für sich in Anspruch nimmt dann sollte man auch die Quelle klar und sauber herausstellen und vor Allem, dass es (wie in diesem Fall) Fremd-Kompetenz ist ..
Das ist vielleicht bei diesem "Zitat" nicht so gravierend - aber doch schon ein bißchen wegweisend ... (finde ich)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 September 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich sehe das auch ein bißchen wie Ralle ... wenn man Kompetenz für sich in Anspruch nimmt dann sollte man auch die Quelle klar und sauber herausstellen und vor Allem, dass es (wie in diesem Fall) Fremd-Kompetenz ist ..
> Das ist vielleicht bei diesem "Zitat" nicht so gravierend - aber doch schon ein bißchen wegweisend ... (finde ich)
> 
> ...



Es wäre auf jeden Fall fair gewesen. Und nachvollziehbar wo so eine Information her kommt. Aber das ist Siemens ja eh nicht so wichtig.


----------



## nade (18 September 2010)

mhm... also vom Seitenaufbau her, könnte man "fast" meinen, das sie sich des SPS-Forum´s ermächtigen wollen.. oder es dahinstellen, als wäre es ihres...

Aber shcon nett zu wissen, das die sich die Nühe machen, hier reinzugucken für evtl. auf Userkritiken etwas zu Verbessern...


----------



## Matze001 (18 September 2010)

Ich denke Siemens filtert das ganze Internet wie google.

Bei denen sind sicher die Alarmglocken angegangen nachdem ausnahmsweise mal ein postiver Eintrag entdeckt wurde *ROFL*

Da sie sonst nichts greifbares haben, musste das herhalten.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 September 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Aber shcon nett zu wissen, das die sich die Nühe machen, hier reinzugucken für evtl. auf Userkritiken *etwas zu Verbessern*...


Na - Na ... dieser Ansatz wäre zwar toll - ich halte ihn aber für ziemlich weit hergeholt ...
Sorry Nade


----------



## IBFS (18 September 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Na - Na ... dieser Ansatz wäre zwar toll - ich halte ihn aber für ziemlich weit hergeholt ...
> Sorry Nade


 
[SARK] 
Also indische Programmierer schauen bestimmt nicht in Forum.
Nur "unsere" lieben Produktmanager die die in die Brunnen gefallenen
Kinder an den Mann und die Frau bingen wollen/müssen schauen rein.
Aber schauen und verstehen sind verschiedene Sachen.
[/SARK]

Frank


----------



## nade (18 September 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Na - Na ... dieser Ansatz wäre zwar toll - ich halte ihn aber für ziemlich weit hergeholt ...
> Sorry Nade



DAs ist eben der Unterschied zwischen Aroganz und nützlichem Denken.
Letzteres wird bei Siemens durch Aroganz eben unterdrückt....

Brauchst dich also nicht Entschuldigen, hab da selbe beim schreiben nicht dran geglaubt...


----------



## Markus (23 September 2010)

also ich bin mir sicher das hier deutlich über 100 leute vom großen S mehr oder weniger oft vorbeischauen... wirklich sicher... ;-)

und ich bin mir auch sicher das hinter vielen pseudonymen hier sehr kompetente siemensianer gibt die den leute super helfen!

und ich bin mir sicher das hier einige produktmanager und entwickler in bestimmten themen mitlesen und sowohl die prügel über sich ergehnen lassen als auch einige anregungen aufnehmen.

der tread "wincc flexible wunschliste" z.b. wird sicher schon im ein oder anderen siemens meeting gelegen haben...

sie sind nicht alle böse dort, ich hacke zwar auch gerne auf siemens rum weil man sich für viele dinge einfach an den kopf fassen muss, aber im großen und ganzen setze ich die produkte nicht nur ein weil es die kunden wollen sindern weil ich auch selber davon überzeugt bin...

aber das soll jetzt kein aufruf zum liebsein gegenüber siemens werden! für die motivation der mitarbeiter gibts da andere einrichtungen, wir sollten schon fleissig weiter drauf hauen, damit auch alles unmissverständlich verstanden wird in nürnberg und erlangen... 


edit:
es gab auch schon siemens faq die nahezu 1:1 kopien von forumsbeiträgen waren, aber darin sehe ich überhaupt keine problem, auch die quellangaben interessieren mich nicht.
1. kann man doch ein bisschen stolz darauf sein, und
2. sollte das motto ganz oben stehts im vordergrund stehen:

*SPS-Forum.de -> Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!*


----------



## IBFS (23 September 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> also ich bin mir sicher das hier deutlich über 100 leute vom großen S mehr oder weniger oft vorbeischauen... wirklich sicher... ;-)


 
Aber dann ist es mir noch viel unverständlicher, dass speziell das
STEP7 Basic nach wie vor vieler Standardfunktionnen beraubt ist,
die ich einfach voraussetze und die für mich immer den Unterschied
zu anderen SPS-System ausgemacht haben.

Genauso wie es nervt, das bei RS5000 (AB) sehr oft die CTRL+C und CTRL+V
Tasten keinen Funktionen haben, so finde ich die Abkehr vom MS-Standard
hinsichtlich der Symbole und Bedienbarkeit nicht sinnvoll. Klar kann man sich 
an viele neue Sachen gewöhnen. Aber Grundlegendes anderes zum machen
nur damit es anders und "hipp"-er ist, ist vielleicht für iPOD-Freunde ok,
aber nicht im industiellen Einsatz.

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (23 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> so finde ich die Abkehr vom MS-Standard



mittlerweile bin ich mir sicher, dass das MS visual studio eine SIEMENS entwicklung sein muß, so instabil, wie es sich die letzten tage gezeigt hat...

schlimmer jedoch als die basic-einschränkungen find ich die entwicklungen beim 1200er-SDK ... awl streichen? aber ganz schnell raus! und überhaupt diese annäherung an winCC flex ... offensichtlich wurde die wunschliste eben nicht oder nicht richtig gelesen - denn was wünscht man sich mehr als bedienbare software und was ist weiter davon entfernt als die winCC flex-umgebung?!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mittlerweile bin ich mir sicher, dass das MS visual studio eine SIEMENS entwicklung sein muß, so instabil, wie es sich die letzten tage gezeigt hat...
> 
> schlimmer jedoch als die basic-einschränkungen find ich die entwicklungen beim 1200er-SDK ... awl streichen? aber ganz schnell raus! und überhaupt diese annäherung an winCC flex ... offensichtlich wurde die wunschliste eben nicht oder nicht richtig gelesen - denn was wünscht man sich mehr als bedienbare software und was ist weiter davon entfernt als die winCC flex-umgebung?!


 
ich muß zur meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich mich an Flexibel gewöhnt 
habe, das hat aber ganze 5 Jahre gedauert. Also für mich geht es.


----------



## Matze001 (23 September 2010)

Und mit dem nächsten 4GB großen SP ist wieder alles anders...

MfG

Marcel


----------



## vierlagig (23 September 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Und mit dem nächsten 4GB großen SP ist wieder alles anders...



ich träume ab und zu von einem step7 5.4 SP5 HF18


----------



## Paule (23 September 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich träume ab und zu von einem step7 5.4 SP5 HF18


Echt?
Obwohl es schon die Step7 V5.5 gibt?


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2010)

*5 Jahre ?*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus-der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> das hat aber ganze 5 Jahre gedauert



Helmut, was sind in Deinem Alter schon 5 Jahre 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich gesagt, wenn man 5 Jahre braucht um sich an ein Produkt zu gewöhnen, dann stimmt irgendwas mit dem Produkt nicht. Das liegt nicht an Dir persönlich. 

Was dieses WinCC Flex kann, haue ich in einer Hochsprache und entsprechenden Treibern (OPC oder AGLink) mit wesentlich geringerem Aufwand in die Tasten. Und brauche mich nicht mit so antiquierten Krücken wie ANSI-C oder VBA aus der PC-Steinzeit herumzuärgern. 

Mach doch mal bei WinCC oder WinCC Flex einen Stresstest mit einer ordentlichen Anzahl an Scripten, dann werden Dir die Grenzen des Systems sofort klar.

Anbindungen an Datenbanken (MS SQL-Server, Oracle, DB2 etc.) sind in vielen  Hochsprachen mit einigen Mauslicks gemacht, bei WinCC hast Du hinterher ein paar Knoten in den Fingern. Das Zeug ist durch die Bindung an eine Scriptsprache sehr antiquiert und entspricht nicht den Anforderungen an eine moderne Programmierumgebung für eine Visualisierung.

Der Vorteil von WinCC und den Siemens HMI-Derivaten war bisher die einfache Anbindung an die Tags der SPS, aber das kann man heute auch mit gleichem Aufwand anders realisieren.

Solange WinCC noch auf Scripten basiert, wird es für mich immer nur zweite Wahl bleiben, also nur für die Erledigung von einfachen Standardaufgaben in der Visualisierung.

Für anspruchsvollere Aufgaben weiche ich dann gerne auf Hochsprachen aus und kann diese Projekte immer noch kostengünstiger anbieten.

Hier ist offensichtlich die Projektentwicklung von WinCC im vorigen Jahrtausend irgendwo steckengeblieben. Und ja, ich habe meine ersten WinCC Applikationen irgendwo im Jahre 1996 erstellt. (Das war noch unter Win95 mit WinCC V3.x).

Von daher darf ich mir anmaßen, dieses Produkt in der heutigen Zeit zu beurteilen und auch entsprechend zu kritisieren. Und hoffe (nein, ich weiss es) dass auch vom Produktmanagemant hier mitgelesen wird.

Eigentlich wollte ich dem Markus für seinen obigen Beitrag noch einen Druck auf den "Danke-Button" verpassen, aber die Forumsoftware kann nicht mit meinem im Browser deaktivierten Java-Script umgehen.  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 September 2010)

Hallo Markus,
tut mir leid aber so richtig kann ich mich mit deinem Beitrag nicht solidarisieren ...



Markus schrieb:


> also ich bin mir sicher das hier deutlich über 100 leute vom großen S mehr oder weniger oft vorbeischauen... wirklich sicher... ;-)


das kann schon sein ... aber wenn es so ist ... naja ...



Markus schrieb:


> und ich bin mir auch sicher das hinter vielen pseudonymen hier sehr kompetente siemensianer gibt die den leute super helfen!


das glaube ich weniger ... ich hätte da zur Zeit nur Einen in Verdacht und der hat sich auch lange rar gemacht ...



Markus schrieb:


> und ich bin mir sicher das hier einige produktmanager und entwickler in bestimmten themen mitlesen und sowohl die prügel über sich ergehnen lassen als auch einige anregungen aufnehmen.


Da wüßte ich auch gerne mal, wie du darauf kommst.
Ich habe schon ein paar Mal auch schon mit solchen Leuten beim großen S. telefoniert - und nicht mal ansatzweise etwas davon bemerkt.



Markus schrieb:


> der tread "wincc flexible wunschliste" z.b. wird sicher schon im ein oder anderen siemens meeting gelegen haben....


das kann vielleicht sogar sein - dann werden sie dort aber mit Sicherheit beschlossen haben, dass sie zu dem Thema und den "Anregungen" schon mal gar nichts unternehmen werden ...
Begründung : sonst wäre ja vielleicht schon mal das Eine oder Andere gemacht worden ...



Markus schrieb:


> sie sind nicht alle böse dort....


ganz sicher nicht - es sind ganz bestimmt alle nett, die auch nicht ändern oder ausrichten können ...



Markus schrieb:


> ... im großen und ganzen setze ich die produkte ein [nicht nur weil es die kunden wollen] sindern weil ich auch selber davon überzeugt bin...


das war bei mir früher auch immer so ... mittlerweile kann ich das aber von mir nicht mehr uneingeschränkt behaupten ... Sorry ...

Grüße
Larry


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich muß zur meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich mich an Flexibel gewöhnt
> habe, das hat aber ganze 5 Jahre gedauert. Also für mich geht es.



Dann sei dir sicher das bald was neues kommt.........


Und ich Frage mich was sie Markus ins Bier geschüttet haben das er (für seine Verhältnisse) so eine Positiven Bericht über das grosse S schreibt...... wobei ich da ganz seiner Meinung bin. Ich arbeite auch gerne mit den Automatisierungsprodukten (S7,S7F,Profibus,WinCCflex,Profinet) da ich das Gefühl habe das irgendwie alles aus einem Guss ist. Natürlich gibt es wie überall Verbesserungspotenzial aber im grossen und ganzen passt es schon.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 September 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und ich Frage mich was sie Markus ins Bier geschüttet haben das er (für seine Verhältnisse) so eine Positiven Bericht über das grosse S schreibt......


 
Vielleicht haben die sein neues Auto gesponosort, mann müsste mal schauen
ob auf den Nummerschildhalter "Siemens" steht


----------



## IBFS (24 September 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich arbeite auch gerne mit den Automatisierungsprodukten (S7,S7F,Profibus,WinCCflex,Profinet) da ich das Gefühl habe das irgendwie alles aus einem Guss ist. Natürlich gibt es wie überall Verbesserungspotenzial aber im grossen und ganzen passt es schon.


 
*ACK*

Spätestens wenn man z.B. mit RSView und RS5000 rumprogrammieren muss,
wo es zum Beispiel keine SPS-VISU-Variablenintegration gibt, da merkt
man das TIA schon Vorteile hat.
Diesen Vorteil sehe ich aber mit dem Portal verschwinden. 

Frank


----------



## Paule (24 September 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich arbeite auch gerne mit den Automatisierungsprodukten (S7,S7F,Profibus,WinCCflex,Profinet) da ich das Gefühl habe das irgendwie alles aus einem Guss ist. Natürlich gibt es wie überall Verbesserungspotenzial aber im grossen und ganzen passt es schon.


Von mir auch ein *ACK* zu diesem Punkt.

Also ich muss sagen so wie die aktuellen Versionen im Moment miteinander harmonieren, da kann man wirklich ganz gut und flott was auf die Beine stellen.

Das schlimme ist:
Jetzt wo es endlich gut läuft, kommt was Neues. 
Mann könnte es ja nun optimistisch sehen und sagen: "Die wissen ja jetzt wie es funktionieren muss, das wird sicher bei der neuen Version alles mit übernommen."
Wenn ich allerdings die Erfahrungsberichte der neuen "kleinen" Version STEP7 Basic V10.5 höre, wird einem ja angst und bange.


----------



## TobiasA (27 September 2010)

Erste Regel: Kaufe nie irgendwas mit Versionsstand 1.xxx
Zweite Regel: Lass anderen den Vortritt.
Dritte Regel: Wenn's dir zu blöd wird, probier' was anderes, und dann merkst du in der Regel, dass TIA doch nicht so blöd ist...

Ich habe hauptsächlich mit den CNC's (Sinumerik) Erfahrungen gesammelt, und da ist es wirklich so. Bei allen anderen Steuerungsherstellern krebst du dir bei nachträglichen Modifikationen die Flossen wund, bei Siemens musst du bloß wissen, wo es steht. Die Doku ist die Beste von allen Steuerungsherstellern, und es gibt sehr wenige "schwarze Funktionen", die es bei anderen Herstellern sehr wohl gibt. Allen voran bei Fanuc- erst heißt es, es geht nicht, dann ruft jemand anderes an, dann geht es vielleicht doch, aber nur von Fanuc und dann nur, wenn der Hersteller mitmacht... Also auf solche Spaßbremsen kann ich verzichten.

So sehr, wie man sich die Haare rauft- es gibt wenig bis nichts vergleichbares am Markt. In einigen speziellen Bereichen schon. Beckhoff z.B. bei den Fensterbauern (habe ich mir sagen lassen), wobei ich deren Freiformflächenfähigkeit und Konturtreue der CNC stark anzweifle, Heidenhain hat eine sehr schöne CNC, aber keine offene Automatisierung und wenig Optionen auf eigene Zyklen, kann keine ASUP's etc., Fanuc ist sehr zuverlässig, bietet aber NICHTS, was nicht vom Hersteller vorgesehen war und ALLES ist Option. Diese eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nur vom großen S, so sehr, wie man manchmal den Kopf schüttelt über die Bugs. Aber seien wir ehrlich: Die geben es wenigstens zu. Beim großen Gelben gibt man nur in Ausnahmefällen Softwarefehler zu...

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2010)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Erste Regel: Kaufe nie irgendwas mit Versionsstand 1.xxx


 
Hallo, hast du dir mal die WinCC Flexibel Stände angeschaut. Das
hat aber mehr wie ein Versionsstand gebraucht bis es endlich läuft.
Und jetzt fangen die den Scheiß wieder von vorne an.



> ...
> 2004
> 2004 SP1
> 
> ...


----------



## vierlagig (27 September 2010)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Erste Regel: Kaufe nie irgendwas mit Versionsstand 1.xxx





Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo, hast du dir mal die WinCC Flexibel Stände angeschaut. Das
> hat aber mehr wie ein Versionsstand gebraucht bis es endlich läuft.



...und bei mir ist version 1.0.8b meist so lauffähig, dass der kunde (z.B. produktion) sagt: "nu lass doch endlich mal das b wech!"


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (27 September 2010)

Toprope schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das TIA (Totally Integrated Automation) Portal ist die gemeinsame Oberfläche von den Engineering Werkzeugen STEP7, WinCC und WinCC flexible. Es sollen auch die Tools für die Inbetriebnahme von Antrieben integriert sein (Starter und Drive ES).
> Das Portal soll durch Vereinheitlichung und Optimierung der Benutzeroberfläche das Handling der verschiedenen Engineering Werkzeuge vereinfachen. Ausserdem wird dadurch die Installation vereinfacht, da alle Engineering Werkzeuge in einem Paket installiert. Einzelne Lizense Keys schalten dann angepasst an die Anforderungen des Benutzers die unterschiedlichen Versionen frei.
> Den Countdown und Vorabinfos gibts hier:
> ...



In einem anderen Threat entdeckt. Wenn das mal keiner von Siemens gepostet hat..  


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Question_mark (28 September 2010)

*Weder Fisch noch Fleisch ..*

Hallo,



			
				MeisterLampe81 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das mal keiner von Siemens gepostet hat..



Na und, hier sind so viele Anbieter unterwegs...

Und warum soll Siemens seine Produkte auf dieser Plattform nicht bewerben ?
Ich sehe keinen Grund dafür, das Siemens seine Produkte verstecken und verschweigen sollte. Dafür sind die Produkte in der Summe doch recht gut und innovativ, besonders im Hinblick auf das TIA Portal wird es da bestimmt noch einiges an Innovationen geben. Es wird am Anfang bestimmt einiges nicht zufriedenstellend funktionieren, aber dann ist es irgendwann optimal. Und dann kommt irgendetwas neues, als so ca. 2020 

Aber jetzt mal Spass beiseite, sollten sich nicht mal ein (oder mehrere) Produktmanager von Siemens hier im Forum mal ganz kompetent und offen sich zu Ihrer Produktlinie bekennen und einfach sagen : 
"Mit dem Produkt "xxx" haben wir folgende Ziele und die Produktfreigabe wird gegen "xxxx" erfolgen".

Dieses Forum ist wohl mit der Anzahl der Mitglieder und Beiträge führend in der Kommunikation über SPS-Technik im deutschsprachigen Raum (Also den waldy zähle ich jetzt nicht mal dazu ). Das ist doch auch eine für Siemens wichtige Plattform, aber irgendwie findet man kein Bekenntnis eines Produktmanagers zum Forum (und zu seinem Siemens Produkt). Gibt es da irgendwelche Kommunikationsprobleme ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (28 September 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch eine für Siemens wichtige Plattform, aber irgendwie findet man kein Bekenntnis eines Produktmanagers zum Forum (und zu seinem Siemens Produkt).


Sehe ich auch so, denn alle Fragen die hier gestellt und beantwortet werden entlasten ja schon mal ihre völlig überlastete Hotline.

Allerdings ist es doch auch so, dass viele Benutzer einfach eine Siemens SPS vorgesetzt bekommen und dann heißt es: "Mach mal".
Wenn jetzt Siemens kommt und diesen Usern auch noch ihre Zukunftspläne präsentiert....

Dann gibt es User die wissen was sie mit Siemens haben.
Diese User sind zwar sauer das Siemens sie nicht informiert, machen sich aber dann doch selber auf den Weg um die benötigten Informationen zu bekommen.
Und wieder muss Siemens nicht reagieren, im Gegenteil. 
Erst machen sie ein Geheimnis um ihre Monsterwaffe und wer muss dann den Salat wieder ausbügeln?

Aber wir User sollten uns schon mal als Einheit präsentieren und da es dieses Jahr auf dem Siemensstand hoch her gehen wird, wäre doch ein Bekenner T-Shirt des SPS-Forums nicht schlecht.


----------



## vierlagig (28 September 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> wäre doch ein Bekenner T-Shirt des SPS-Forums nicht schlecht.



das häßlich braune??? http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14933
lieber rot, tief dunkel rot!!!
(politisiere ich zu sehr?)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Aber wir User sollten uns schon mal als Einheit präsentieren und da es dieses Jahr auf dem Siemensstand hoch her gehen wird, wäre doch ein Bekenner T-Shirt des SPS-Forums nicht schlecht.


 
Irgendwie habe ich einen Argwohn gegen Uniformen, das hatten wir schon mal das
alle diese Einheitskleidung vom Staat anziehen mussten. Ich kann auf dem Siemensstand auch meine
Meinung äußeren, ohne das die gleich wissen aus welcher Ecke diese kommt.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (28 September 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...hier sind so viele Anbieter unterwegs...
> 
> Und warum soll Siemens seine Produkte auf dieser Plattform nicht bewerben ?
> Ich sehe keinen Grund dafür, das Siemens seine Produkte verstecken und verschweigen sollte. Dafür sind die Produkte in der Summe doch recht gut und innovativ, besonders im Hinblick auf das TIA Portal wird es da bestimmt noch einiges an Innovationen geben. Es wird am Anfang bestimmt einiges nicht zufriedenstellend funktionieren, aber dann ist es irgendwann optimal. Und dann kommt irgendetwas neues, als so ca. 2020




Es stimmt, das hier viele Anbieter unterwegs sind, aber die geben sich auch als solche zu erkennen. Wenn sich hier allerdings 10 Produktmanager mit je 5 Pseudonymem rumtreiben, dann verzehrt sich die ganze Meinungsbildung ein wenig. Ok, wir sind im Internet, in dem man sowieso nicht alles glauben kann und darf, aber ich finde Produktanbieter, die sich als solches ausgeben wesentlich seriöser.

Aber ganz davon abgesehen arbeite ich gerne mit den Produkten von Siemens. Bis jetzt habe ich keine wirklich schechten Erfahrungen mit Siemens gemacht..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 September 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> aber irgendwie findet man kein Bekenntnis eines Produktmanagers zum Forum (und zu seinem Siemens Produkt). Gibt es da irgendwelche Kommunikationsprobleme ???



QM, machst Du Witze?

Die Damen und Herren Manager beim großen S. dulden das 
SPS-Forum und besuchen es vielleicht ab und zu heimlich 
um zu sehen, was Vipa gerade macht. 

Vermutlich ist das auch organisatorisch nicht machbar. Selbst 
wenn jemand von S. hier eine offizielle Stellungnahme abgeben
möchte, wird er im Haus keinen finden, der das genehmigt,
solange das Thema aktuell ist.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 September 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist das auch organisatorisch nicht machbar. Selbst
> wenn jemand von S. hier eine offizielle Stellungnahme abgeben
> möchte, wird er im Haus keinen finden, der das genehmigt,
> solange das Thema aktuell ist.



Ok, Phoenix geht mit gutem Beispiel voran :

http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php?do=finduser&u=27331


----------

